# Need help with Dx, PLEASE



## Cyndi113 (May 25, 2010)

Hello, All!!

I've been looking for an ICD-9 code for a groin pseudoaneurysm (not an AAA) for the last half hour. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## lavanyamohan (May 26, 2010)

Hello,
Can code ICD - 442.2;

LM


----------



## rminter (May 26, 2010)

Check under ICD-9 code 442.2


----------



## aholla04 (May 26, 2010)

Unless the physician specifies a specific artery/vessel, you would have to use 442.89-aneurysm of specified site. Check the documentation before you assign the iliac artery.


----------

